# Homemade Super Plunger



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Made for about 30 bucks. Misplaced my gasket material so I made some gaskets from a fernco fitting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiPR2I5lBko&feature=youtu.be


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice!
:thumbup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Like the sidewalk chalk, nice touch. My kids said you should have used more colors and made a bunch of lines that don't make any sense.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

That would fail here... no primer!:whistling2:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I am making one of those!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Why did you have a Fernco san tee? :blink:









Paul


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice. looks kinda like the ro pump


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Why did you have a Fernco san tee? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember that thread where the gc had me fix a fitting on it's back? This was the fitting I replaced.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

what you use for the shaft and to hold the ruber was it just fender washers


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Hummm...i got one of those to suck water out of holes i got at a irrigation place. Im wondering now if i can use it on small drains to clear them. Think il see how well it works.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

revenge said:


> what you use for the shaft and to hold the ruber was it just fender washers


I am guessing nuts, fender washers, 3/8" rod, and an aluminum conduit to class it up in between them and the handle.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks partner


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> Hummm...i got one of those to suck water out of holes i got at a irrigation place. Im wondering now if i can use it on small drains to clear them. Think il see how well it works.


You'd have to add a check valve at the bottom to use it to suck water :yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> I am guessing nuts, fender washers, 3/8" rod, and an aluminum conduit to class it up in between them and the handle.


Darn close. The shaft is 1/2" x36" steel shaft from hd for about $7. I cut the threads on them. Handle is 3/4" black pipe that has been tapped. Google "piston cup" for the actual seal.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Darn close. The shaft is 1/2" x36" steel shaft from hd for about $7. I cut the threads on them. Handle is 3/4" black pipe that has been tapped. Google "piston cup" for the actual seal.


 Aaahhh... piston cups... those were used for the rod and piston well pump.... anyone here know about them (or old enough?)


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I was introduced to them on reciprocating mud pumps.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Also, anyone who have the water ram gun, they have piston cup inside.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Blown out any wax seals yet?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Blown out any wax seals yet?


Won't have that problem if you use the rubber seal as it should be.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Won't have that problem if you use the rubber seal as it should be.


Yer right , so I will change out the wax seal for a rubber one, then plunge on it. Good point sir


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Blown out any wax seals yet?


Great point, have thought about it and will keep in the back of my mind. 

I did use it on my tub which always drained slow. Drains great now.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Great point, have thought about it and will keep in the back of my mind.
> 
> I did use it on my tub which always drained slow. Drains great now.


U blew out the trap and will forever drains good! Jestering...


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

good job Ben, you have way to much time on your hands sir. where did you get the pvc in the land of abs? lol!


Maybe you can hook it up to a ks stoppage and utube that or a loaded toilet stoppage.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

from my days back in VA. Have a big box of pvc fittings.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> from my days back in VA. Have a big box of pvc fittings.


You left already? I thought you just got there.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I ended up staying in CA.


----------

